# Mehr Flow durch verjüngen des Ablaufes ?



## snemeis (22. Aug. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe ich kann mich nun verständlich ausdrücken.
Folgende Frage:
Ich betreibe meinen Filter in Schwerkraft, ein 50er Rohr als Ausgang vom Teich zum Filter und aus dem Filter gepumpt zurück mit 1500l/h über ein 3/4 Zoll Rohr/Schlauch in den Teich.

Aktuell ist es so das sich der Wasserstand im Filter kaum absenkt wenn ich die Pumpe darin einschalte, da über den 50er Zulauf locker genug Wasser nachströmen kann.

Jetzt ist meine Frage, macht es Sinn den Ablauf im Teich etwas zu verjüngen um quasi etwas mehr zug im Filter auf zu bauen.
Denke dann würde der Wasserstand im Filter mit einschalten der Pumpe etwas mehr absinken und sich somit der Sog am Beckenausgang erhöhen ?

Ich habe leider keinen Bodenablauf sondern einfach ein offenes Rohrende in der Teichwand.

Der Deckel eines Bodenablaufes ist doch auch da um den Sog zu erhöhen und das Wasser am Grund ab zu saugen, oder ?

Würde mich über Infos freuen.

Problem ist einfach das ich mir einbilde das zwar Wasser über das Schwerkraftprinzip in den Filter gezogen wird, aber mit zu wenig Sog um auch den Schmutz an zu ziehen.


----------



## Limnos (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mehr Flow durch verjüngen des Ablaufes ?*

Hi
So, wie sich das mir darstellt, ist der 3/4" Schlauch das Hindernis, das die Pumpe bremsen könnte. Wenn die Pumpe wirklich 1500l/h schafft müsste sich ein 10 l Eimer in 24 sec füllen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Nori (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mehr Flow durch verjüngen des Ablaufes ?*

Es kann nur soviel nachlaufen wie du aus dem Filter rauspumpst - eine Verjüngung der Schwerkraftleitung ist eher hinderlich als dass sich eine Art Düsenwirkung zeigt (ich denke du meinst diesen Effekt - wenn ein Blatt auf eine Engstelle zuschwimmt, dann erfährt es dort kurzfristig eine Beschleunigung).
Erst wenn mehr rausgepumpt wird, als dass die 50-er Leitung in Schwerkraft schafft, würde dein Pegel im Filter absinken, aber ob das mehr Sog erzeugt???
Ich denke das schafft deine 1500-er Pumpe nicht - bei geschätzten 4000 Litern, die das 50-er Rohr in Schwerkraft nachliefern kann (auch wenn du es an einer Stelle auf ca. 3 cm verjüngst).

Eine Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht ein sog. "umgedrehter Bodenablauf" - du müsstest lediglich dein Rohr zu diesem Bauteil hin verlängern oder du legst eine Art Bodensiebrohr aus.

Gruß Nori


----------



## snemeis (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mehr Flow durch verjüngen des Ablaufes ?*

Naja, 
nicht falsch verstehen die ich bezweifle nicht ob das System so funktioniert.
Tatsächlich sind es 2 Pumpen, einmal mit 600l/h und einmal mit 1000l/h, beide mit 3/4 Schläche angeschlossen. Also jede Pumpe ihren eigenen Abgang.
Einmal zu nem Quellstein, einmal direkt in den Teich.
Hatte ich nicht so detailiert erwähnt da ich dachte es wäre nicht so wichtig.

Fackt ist doch das durch ein 50er Rohr deutlich mehr Wasser fließen kann als durch zwei 3/4 Zoll Schläuche, oder ?
Wenn ich nun den Zulauf zum Filter im Teich, eben das 50er Rohr verjünge erhöht sich die Fließgeschwindigkeit an dieser Verjüngung und ich erhalte mehr Sog und kann einen größeren Bereich im Teich anziehen. (klingt komisch weis aber nicht wie ich es anders ausdrücken soll)

Bis jetzt ist es so das das Wasser im Teich einen gewissen Druck hat und das Wasser in den Filter drückt, verjüngt sich der Abgang im Teich bei gleicher Pumpenleistung sinkt der Wasserstand im Filter und die Fließgeschwindigkeit im Zulauf erhöht sich.

Vielleicht bin ich auch auf dem Holzweg ?? Keine Ahnung ??


----------



## snemeis (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mehr Flow durch verjüngen des Ablaufes ?*

Meiner Überlegung kommt aus folgeneder Erfahrung:
In meinem alten Teichbecken hatte ich im ersten Jahr eine 1500l/h Pumpe direkt im Becken liegen die dass Wasser durch einen Druckfilter pumpte und dann wieder in den Teich.
Das Funktionierte bestens.
Dann kam ich einmal auf die Idee die Pumpe in einBecken Außerhalb des eigentlichen Teiches zu legen und diese Pumpenkammer mit 3st. 3/4 Zoll Schlächen zu verbinden.

Das funktionierte aus Sicht des Wassers/Zulauf ebenso problemlos.
Problem war nur das der Dreck im Becken blieb und nicht in das Nebenbecken/Pumpenkammer gezogen wurde.

Das will ich nun wieder verhindern.


----------



## Nori (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mehr Flow durch verjüngen des Ablaufes ?*

Es ist eben nicht Fakt, dass durch 2 x 3/4" weniger fliesen kann, weil es hier gepumpt wird und die 50 mm sind eine Schwerkraftleitung.
Du hast in deiner Pumpenkammer (altes Teichbecken) nur den Fehler gemacht (abgesehen von den Querschnitten), das du keine funktionierenden Saugstellen hattest - du hättest etwas, ähnlich der Zielsaugtechnik von NG, verbauen müssen.
Das hab ich dir übrigens Oben auch empfohlen - dann kommt auch wieder der Dreck vom Boden.
An einer 1500-er Pumpe spürt man ja auch nicht den "ultimativen Sog" an jeder Stelle am Filterkorb und sie macht ihren Job dennoch - deshalb lass den Querschnitt, die Überlegungen mit der Verjüngung sind theoretischer Natur.



Gruß Nori


----------



## snemeis (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mehr Flow durch verjüngen des Ablaufes ?*

Hey Nori,
stimmt das mit den Zuläufen wird wohl das Problem gewesen sein.
Mit dem Sog der Pumpe sehe ich genau so.

Hast mich überzeugt...! 

Jetzt ist nur die Frage wie weiter machen..

Du meinst sowas z.B. von Naturag.
http://shop.naturagart.de/Teichtech...ngen/NaturaGart-Saug-Vorfilter-fein-ng-1.html

Ich habe eine 50er Tankdurchführung waagrecht aus dem Teich gehen als Zulauf zum Filter, hier könnte ich im Teich
ein 50er Rohrstück ca. 20cm lang aufstecken das seitlich Öffnungen eingeschnitten hat die mit einem groben Gitter(diese Dachrinnenabdeckungen) abgedeckt sind. 
Am Ende einen Abschluss-Deckel drauf und gut.


----------



## Limnos (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mehr Flow durch verjüngen des Ablaufes ?*

Hi

Eine Verengung erhöht nur die Fließgeschwindigkeit, wegen engerem Querschnitt bleibt aber dWassermenge die gleiche, wenn nicht sogar durch erhöhten Fließwiderstand es zu einer (geringfügigen) Reduzierung kommt Eine Erhöhung der Ansaugwirkung wirst Du damit also nicht erreichen, da sie in der Fläche mit dem Quadrat der Entfernung, im Raume sogar mit dem Kubik (hoch 3) der Entfernung abnimmt. Die Nachfließgeschwindigkeit, hängt einzig davon ab, wie schnell die Pumpe das Wasser wieder in den Teich zurückpumpt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Nori (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mehr Flow durch verjüngen des Ablaufes ?*

Vom Prinzip her mein ich das - dieses "Ansaugrohr" sollte aber am Boden liegen und kann so lang als möglich sein.

Ein Bild von der Situation wäre hilfreich...

Gruß Nori


----------



## snemeis (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mehr Flow durch verjüngen des Ablaufes ?*

Hallo an allen,
ich war ja ziemlich pessimistisch bezüglich meines Ablaufes im Teich.
Jetzt komm ich gestern heim und schau in meinen Teich und muß feststellen das um meinen Ablauf schon beutlich Schmutz angesaugt wurde.
Denke mein gedachtes Problem läuft besser als erwartet.
Der eine 50er Ablauf zieht wohl ziemlich gut den Schmutz an.
Werde das ganze mal weiter beobachten.
Bei der Variante mit dem Naturagard Sieb-Teil hätte ich Angst das sich das Gitter mit Fadenalgen zu setzt.
Ich Denke das Ablaufrohr sollte so frei wie möglich sein um eben auch diese Fadenalge abtransportieren zu können.


----------



## Nori (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mehr Flow durch verjüngen des Ablaufes ?*

Dafür gibt's auch eine grobe Variante - ich sagte auch nicht, dass du das Ansaugrohr nehmen sollst - ist in der Feinversion hauptsächlich für die Pumpenansaugung gedacht, damit man keine __ Molche etc. mit einsaugt (bei mir funzt das Teil sein 2 Jahren perfekt - Reinigung 1x zwischendurch pro Saison).

Du kannst auch das Ansaugrohr nur schlitzen oder dieses Laubschutzgitter mit einsetzen, wie es im Filterbau beim __ Hel-X gemacht wird.

Gruß Nori


----------

